# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Тестирование  >  Результаты теста антивирусов на лечение активного заражения (октябрь 2012)

## CyberWriter

Каждый день появляются тысячи новых образцов вредоносных программ. Вирусописатели придумывают все новые методы противодействия обнаружению и удалению вредоносного кода из системы антивирусными программами, например, при помощи руткит-технологий маскировки. В таких условиях ни один антивирус не способен гарантировать 100% защиту компьютера, поэтому у простого пользователя всегда будут оставаться риски заражения даже с установленной антивирусной защитой. Во многих случаях пропущенная на компьютер вредоносная программа может длительное время находиться незамеченной, даже при установленном и функционирующем антивирусе. В этом случае пользователь будет испытывать ложное чувство защищенности - его антивирус не просигнализирует о какой-либо опасности, в том время как злоумышленники будут собирать его конфиденциальные данные или каким-либо иным способом использовать в своих целях вычислительные мощности инфицированного компьютера. Также нередки случаи, когда вредоносная программа обнаруживается антивирусом, но удалить ее он не в состоянии, что вынуждает пользователя обращаться в техническую поддержку или же самостоятельно устранять заражение при помощи дополнительных утилит, зачастую – сторонних производителей или прибегая, например, к помощи экспертов специального сервиса ]]>VirusInfo.Info]]>. Антивирусные производители могут и обязаны защищать своих клиентов, развивая технологии обнаружения проникшего на компьютер вредоносного кода и его корректного удаления. Но, как показывает наша практика, далеко не все уделяют этому аспекту защиты должное внимание. Цель данного теста - проверить персональные версии антивирусов на способность успешно (не нарушая работоспособности операционной систем) обнаруживать и удалять уже проникшие на компьютер вредоносные программы в их активном состоянии.

Методология проведения теста »
Анализ результатов теста и награды »
*Краткое содержание:*
 - Введение
- Сравнение антивирусов по возможности лечения
 - Итоговые результаты теста и награды
 - Анализ изменений в сравнении с предыдущими тестами
 - Комментарии партнеров Anti-Malware.ru

 ***
 Platinum Malware Treatment Award*
 Kaspersky Internet Security 2012 (100%)

 ***
 Gold Malware Treatment Award*
 Dr.Web Security Space Pro 7.0 (83%)  

 ***
 Silver Malware Treatment Award*
 BitDefender Internet Security 2013 (75%)

 ***
 Bronze Malware Treatment Award*
 Microsoft Security Essentials 4.0 (54%)

 *Тест провален*
 Avast! Internet Security 7.0 (38%)
 Norton Internet Security 2012 (38%)
 Trend Micro Titanium Internet Security 2012 (29%)
 Avira Internet Security 2012 (25%)
 McAfee Internet Security 2012 (25%)  
 AVG Internet Security 2012 (21%)
 F-Secure Internet Security 2012 (21%)
 Outpost Security Suite Pro 7.5 (21%)
 Panda Internet Security 2012 (17%)
 Eset Smart Security 5.2 (13%)
 Comodo Internet Security 5.10 (4%)


подробнее

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

